# Sarcochilus hartmanii 'Apple Blossom'



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

I got this plant several years ago, but gave it away when I found I couldn't bloom in in my house conditions. But now that I have a greenhouse, I asked for a piece of it back. Nice to see it blooming here!


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2012)

Very beautiful Dot.

I wonder about the ID though. To me hartmanii is a white flower. This looks like a hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

I understand that hartmanii has several forms. I got this from Stephen Monkhouse -- he should know.


----------



## Stone (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats definately a hybrid Dot. All the spotted ones have fitzgeraldii in their blood.


----------



## brasphrag (Mar 25, 2012)

Any way, a very nice one !


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunning blooms! I've never seen a Sarcochilus like that.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2012)

I posted a photo of one/ from a group at the SEPOS show. I remember a couple of years ago when there was an article in AOS Orchids about the red hybrids! I was stunned! Good growing and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roy (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely flower/markings Dot but I agree that its a hybrid, not the species.
Yes Stephen should know but labels are misplaced or flask names incorrect.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 26, 2012)

:smitten: Awesome, Dot! Save a piece for me someday! :smitten:


----------



## John M (Mar 26, 2012)

Nicest I've ever seen. I love the colour pattern!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

Stone said:


> Thats definately a hybrid Dot. All the spotted ones have fitzgeraldii in their blood.





Roy said:


> Lovely flower/markings Dot but I agree that its a hybrid, not the species.
> Yes Stephen should know but labels are misplaced or flask names incorrect.


So I have a NoID hybrid? 


Lanmark said:


> :smitten: Awesome, Dot! Save a piece for me someday! :smitten:


I'll try to remember to check the Mother plant next time I'm at Porters. I'm sure it's big enough for another division.

I also have a mounted piece that's starting to grow new roots that I was going to put in the ST auction.


----------



## Roy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm afraid so Dot. There are a number of hybrids about that look quite similar. 
The plant has the growth style of sarc. fitzgeraldii & the flower shape similar to many hartmannii hybrids. This would make it Sarc. Fitzhart. There have been some awarded clones of this which would be hard to tell apart when compared to yours. Personally I would go for Sarc. Fitzhart as the name.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 27, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I got this plant several years ago, but gave it away when I found I couldn't bloom in in my house conditions. But now that I have a greenhouse, I asked for a piece of it back. Nice to see it blooming here!



What makes the difference? Humidity? Light? Temps? All of these?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2012)

Roy said:


> I'm afraid so Dot. There are a number of hybrids about that look quite similar.
> The plant has the growth style of sarc. fitzgeraldii & the flower shape similar to many hartmannii hybrids. This would make it Sarc. Fitzhart. There have been some awarded clones of this which would be hard to tell apart when compared to yours. Personally I would go for Sarc. Fitzhart as the name.


Could be. But I do have a Fitzhart "Mango Lips" -- no spots:







Lanmark said:


> What makes the difference? Humidity? Light? Temps? All of these?


Probably humidity and cooler nights -- down to 55ºF, whereas my house goes down to maybe 62 at night in the Winter.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 28, 2012)

There does seem to be massive amounts of variation between different clones of Fitzhart that I've seen. I'd not be surprised if 'Apple Blossom' and 'Mango Lips' were both in fact Fitzhart. Both, by the way, are _*extremely*_ nice! Lucky you! :clap:
_______________________

Ahhh, perhaps my nighttime temps would not get cool enough for it, although maybe I could open a window when needed.


----------



## emydura (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks more complex to me than Fitzhart. It could be anything. There has been a lot of breeding on this type of Sarc. I don't think you are really going to be able to put a lable on it, other than if the seller is able to confidently tell you.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2012)

cool anyhow


----------



## emydura (Mar 28, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> cool anyhow



Definately. Probably more attractive than a hartmanii itself.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2012)

emydura said:


> It looks more complex to me than Fitzhart. It could be anything. There has been a lot of breeding on this type of Sarc. I don't think you are really going to be able to put a lable on it, other than if the seller is able to confidently tell you.


I got this plant 10 years ago, in 2002. Would that date help in deciding it's complexity???


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2012)

SBO has a cultivar called Fitzhart 'Sanbar Thriller' which looks very similar to your 'Apple Blossom' Dot. I have a photo, but I don't own the rights to publish it here. I could email it to you.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a real, gorgeous, wonderful beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2012)

The white sarc looks like hartmanii - are you sure the labels aren't swapped ? The first one could be describes as having 'mango lips'!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2012)

here are some lovely sarc hybrids for comparison- http://www.oscov.asn.au/photo/photo2fb.html


----------



## Roth (Mar 29, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I understand that hartmanii has several forms. I got this from Stephen Monkhouse -- he should know.



Stephen got a banana tourist trip to Bali nowadays, and returned to Australia. I met him years ago with his wife (the former one). Many people who emigrate to Asia end up in delirium with local wives, the local wife family, relatives, friends, new business to do to satisfy all of that... and loose their focus(es). After orchids he opened a kind of pimp joint/massage with extras in Bali:

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=397207093627027&id=119984558015950

I am very curious about the beer four hands massage, maybe there is an option for two hairy forearms and five poolballs...

http://apossieinaussie.wordpress.com/whats-your-possie/

And its export to Australia. A real pity, I got some Zygos complex hybrids that were really great from him...

Your sarc is most likely an hybrid, but really a beautiful one... It should be possible to track back what it is by asking some of the Aussies, they know this type of breeding much better than the US or Europe (same stands true for kingianum, and the australian speciosum hybrids...)


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2012)

Roth said:


> Stephen got a banana tourist trip to Bali nowadays, and returned to Australia. I met him years ago with his wife (the former one). Many people who emigrate to Asia end up in delirium with local wives, the local wife family, relatives, friends, new business to do to satisfy all of that... and loose their focus(es). After orchids he opened a kind of pimp joint/massage with extras in Bali:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=397207093627027&id=119984558015950
> 
> ...



Wowser! :clap: You really know how to dig up the juicy details! :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> The white sarc looks like hartmanii - are you sure the labels aren't swapped ? The first one could be describes as having 'mango lips'!


Quite sure. Stephen gave the Mango Lips to me as a thank-you for helping him with "Zygomania" at Porter's Orchids. Bill Porter has a clone called hartmanii 'Lolipop' which is more heavily spotted than mine.



Lanmark said:


> Wowser! :clap: You really know how to dig up the juicy details! :wink:



I've been in touch with Stephen periodically and knew about his marriage and attempts to start a business in Mali. Too bad. Robin, though I never met her, was/is a good person, and Stephen's Zygos are great.


----------

